# How to get free Ragnarok CD?



## adithyagenius (Aug 10, 2004)

I sent a request to the e-mail address provided on their page at 1:30 am today . Tille now i didn't receive any acknowledgement. Did anyone request for cd and get the acknowledgement and cd


----------



## devianthulk (Aug 10, 2004)

> I sent a request to the e-mail address provided on their page




Who is the provider/distibutor ???


----------



## theraven (Aug 10, 2004)

subscribe to digit/ get this months copy !


----------



## Satan_Rulez (Aug 10, 2004)

RAGNAROK.........???


----------



## adithyagenius (Aug 10, 2004)

I just got this month's Digit. It has ragnarok. Now I don't need the CD anyway. So who's playing it.


----------



## BONZI (Aug 10, 2004)

> sent a request to the e-mail address provided on their page at 1:30 am today .



Well I wonder if anyone in the world has ever replyed for an email send on the same day. Ok you might get one if you sign up but plz do remember that that is a redymade mail send by the server without human intervention.

You got the game from digit didnt you?? Then why care about these things. I think you may have to pay the postage for that. Sheer wastage


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 11, 2004)

I got their e-mail about 6 hrs after I registered and the CD was delivered the very next day !! Their service seems to be good but the game sucks !!


----------



## techno_funky (Aug 11, 2004)

hmmm i made a order at thier site and got the cd on the second day


----------



## Prashray (Aug 11, 2004)

I tried RAGNAROK. It is very boring.


----------



## Satan_Rulez (Aug 13, 2004)

Its on this months DVD


----------



## adithyagenius (Aug 13, 2004)

Diablo 2 is far better. Ragnarok doesn't have good graphics and the style and stuff like diablo2 lod. It doesn't have good map and not that well developed. Only thing good is that different classes have different starting locations and quests

My Avatar is 'Diablo - The Lord of Terror' himself


----------



## adithyagenius (Aug 13, 2004)

I got a message from my e-mail service just now saying that my e-mail request for the cd was not delivered due to some crappy reason. Good thing.


----------



## Satan_Rulez (Aug 26, 2004)

techno_funky said:
			
		

> hmmm i made a order at thier site and got the cd on the second day


Is the CD any diffrent from what v got on the DVD.
Anyway where to apply for a free copy


----------

